# 2012 Tour de Scottsdale



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll be riding it for the first time this year. Anyone else?


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

Number four for me, number three for my wife.. Also have several friends riding as well.


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

I would love to do it but I am moving to Scottsdale next month. Unfortunately, I will be away this day but next year I will try...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm in. Hope to finish ahead of maximum15


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

Second one for me, first one for my wife. We're both doing the 30, it's her first official road race!!


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've seen you ride -- you will be on your second beer by the time I cross the finish line.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

kevhogaz said:


> Second one for me, first one for my wife. We're both doing the 30, it's her first official road race!!


Way cool! Wish I could get my wife into it a little bit. Just a bit of touring. Something like the TdS would be way too crazy for her though. Need to get her into some donut rides or maybe a wine tour...Good luck.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll try to take some pics of the mayhem and shenanigans. Doing the 70...


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

maximum15 said:


> I've seen you ride -- you will be on your second beer by the time I cross the finish line.


Maybe not this year. I haven't been on a bike for 3 weeks, and won't be until I get back to AZ on 10/3.


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Anyone doing the gran fondo at the end of Oct?


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

brianb21 said:


> Anyone doing the gran fondo at the end of Oct?


The Faster Gran Fondo? If I'm not working, and can afford it, I'll do it. Sounds like a good time, and I might even get a pic with Bob Roll!!


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm thinking about it but that 18% grade in Ftn Hills at mile 80 is scaring the heck out of me. Might have to take cleat covers or go around that section the easy way.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

maximum15 said:


> I'm thinking about it but that 18% grade in Ftn Hills at mile 80 is scaring the heck out of me. Might have to take cleat covers or go around that section the easy way.


What ride are you talking about? There isn't an 80 mile version. There is definitely not anything close to 18% anywhere on that route either.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm talking about mile number 80 or so of the 100 mile ride. Last time I checked the posted route, it went up Golden Eagle Blvd in Ftn Hills before making a left on ??? (can't remember the road name). The last hill on Golden Eagle has a signpost stating 18% grade. To be honest, I have never checked the grade to verify what it is, but it is pretty uniform and long and definitely steep enough to make my eyes bleed. I should go check it out this weekend and see if it is as bad as I remember. I have only ever ridden to the top of it going up the backside which is much less steep.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

maximum15 said:


> I'm talking about mile number 80 or so of the 100 mile ride. Last time I checked the posted route, it went up Golden Eagle Blvd in Ftn Hills before making a left on ??? (can't remember the road name). The last hill on Golden Eagle has a signpost stating 18% grade. To be honest, I have never checked the grade to verify what it is, but it is pretty uniform and long and definitely steep enough to make my eyes bleed. I should go check it out this weekend and see if it is as bad as I remember. I have only ever ridden to the top of it going up the backside which is much less steep.


I'm familiar with that road but, Golden Eagle isn't on the route this year. Here is the Tour de Scottsdalewith a 30 and 70 mile option fwiw.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

woodys737 said:


> I'm familiar with that road but, Golden Eagle isn't on the route this year. Here is the Tour de Scottsdalewith a 30 and 70 mile option fwiw.


I thought we had switched discussiont to the Faster Gran Fondo.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

kevhogaz said:


> Second one for me, first one for my wife. We're both doing the 30, it's her first *official road race*!!


Ah ah ah, it's not an actual race now! :hand:

... even though it's obviously competitive. And it's timed. And there's a delcared winner... :confused5:

/sarcastic impression of ride organizers over


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

maximum15 said:


> I thought we had switched discussiont to the Faster Gran Fondo.


oops. My bad max. I was just on the phone with James too. Didn't think to ask him. I'll be dropping by the shop tomorrow to get some work done on my bike. I'll get the scoop then. Should be a great ride!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

The wife and I are coming up for the faster gran fondo. Looking forward to it and riding around some new roads.


----------



## Iowagriz (Apr 27, 2008)

I will be in town for a conference and have time to rent a bike and ride on a Monday. I was told to do the Tour de Scottsdale loop (looking for 50-70 miles). The loop looks perfect, but how are the roads and traffic on a Monday (mid-day)? Do people normally ride this roads outside of the event? Or, are these main roads that do not normally see bike traffic?

Any insight would be helpful.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

You should be fine. I would ride between 10AM and 3PM if at all possible. There are bike lanes most opf the way, but I would never ride Scottsdale Rd alone, given thew choice. It might just be me. Pima seems better.

If you just want a really nice ride I would go up Pima > Legend Trail >Stagecoach > Boulder View > Cave Creek Rd > Bartlett Lk Rk. Rest, pee, come back up Bartlett Lk>Cave Creek>Pima>Dynamite/Rio Verde>Forest Rd (Needle Rock Rd is nice out and back for a few more miles if you are up for it)>McDowell Mtn Rd>Fountain Hills>Saguaro>Shea>wherever you are staying. Water at golf course in Rio Verde 

Riding in Paradise Valley is also easy and varied. That's where I usually ride when in town.It all depends on where you are renting/staying. There is lots of good riding.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

Zmud is pretty much on the mark -- as ususal. Here is my two cents. All the roads on the Tour are cycled extensively, but I would not want to be on Scottdsdale Rd late in the day as you would be traveling the same direction as traffic going home from work. If you go up Pima to Dynamite, the route will be right at 50 miles. There are three places without bike lanes that you should pay attention to. 1) is the first mile or two of Scottsdale Rd. You can miss this by going right on Hayden, left on Pinnacle Peak, and right on Scottsdale Rd. 2) The top of Dynamite where it starts to go down 9 mile hill. There is about a mile of road where I like to take the lane to prevent close passes. 3) Frank Lloyd Wright. You are on this for a couple of miles with no bike lane. It is cycled quite a bit so people are used to seeing riders. Many take the sidewalk for this portion just to be safer. There are only a couple of side roads to deal with if you choose the sidewalk. If you are staying anywhere near Camel Back Mtn (the Paradise Valley area), there is some fantastic riding around there and Zmud has posted many good routes in this area.


----------



## Crakdpvmt (Nov 29, 2011)

My first time. I'll be doing the 70 mile version, looking forward to the beautiful route. I will be on my Vintage '85 Raleigh. Anyone else riding vintage steel? Spent my $$ on a mountain bike so I can't afford to ride carbon on the road!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Vintage steel is about all I have.


----------



## Iowagriz (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks Zmud and Maximum - I'm staying at JW Marriott Desert Ridge but renting a bike from AZ Adventures which is near West World. I plan on taking a cab to their shop and starting and ending my route there.

Looking at the map and being somewhat familiar with Scottsdale Rd, you two confirmed what I thought. Thanks for the alternative routes, those sound promising. I had wondered about an out an back up Bartlett Dam Rd, so the route that Zmud posted sounds very good. I'll work up the mileage via mapmyride or similar.

Thanks again.


----------



## Iowagriz (Apr 27, 2008)

Just created a map and it appears from West World, up Pima then Dynamite and looping it back via McDowell>Fountain Hills>Saguaro>Shea and part of Lloyd Wright is right about 50.

Add the northern loop could get me another 50, but that is assuming that the Bartlett Road goes to the end. At the very least, it looks like I could get a solid 30-40 of good climbing on that loop.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

The Faster bike shop is about a block south of where you are renting from. You should check out their shop if your into wind tunnels. They have one for rider and product testing.


----------



## Jcross11 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Nice*

The weather perfect for riding, I will be there too


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Iowagriz said:


> Just created a map and it appears from West World, up Pima then Dynamite and looping it back via McDowell>Fountain Hills>Saguaro>Shea and part of Lloyd Wright is right about 50.
> 
> Add the northern loop could get me another 50, but that is assuming that the Bartlett Road goes to the end. At the very least, it looks like I could get a solid 30-40 of good climbing on that loop.


Bartlett Lake Rd is 14 miles each way if you just go straight to the launch. Make sure you have plenty of water and food. You could also keep going out toward Seven Springs instead of Bartlett. The road turns to dirt, so it's an out and back as well. Not as far as Bartlett, by a longshot, but nicer road.

When are you in town?



Jcross11 said:


> The weather perfect for riding, I will be there too


Looks to be VG for the TdS, as well.


----------



## Iowagriz (Apr 27, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Bartlett Lake Rd is 14 miles each way if you just go straight to the launch. Make sure you have plenty of water and food. You could also keep going out toward Seven Springs instead of Bartlett. The road turns to dirt, so it's an out and back as well. Not as far as Bartlett, by a longshot, but nicer road.
> 
> When are you in town?


This Monday for me. Grabbing a rental bike from AZ Adventures, hopefully on the road between 11 and noon.

Then hoping to rent again on Thursday for an all day MTB trip. Likely all around McDowell Mtns.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

If I were you, I'd head straight down 56th St from the Marriot. Take it to the end in Paradise Valley. You can find hills as hard as you want there, smooth roads and light traffic.

PM me if you need a specif course, but I thing poking around on the GPS sites should give you a good idea. The big Climbs are Hummingbird on Mummy Mtn, and Arcadia, Red Rock, Dromedary on the South side of Camelback Mtn.

I am meeting another out of towner at 10 AM at 66th Pl and Doubletree for an easy ride. That's the North entrance to Camelback Country Club. We'll be in the neighborhood for a couple hours.


----------



## Iowagriz (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. I got two great days of riding in.

Monday, was up to the summit headed towards Bartlett Road and then around McDowell Mtn. I wasn't prepared for the east side of the McDowell mountain loop and suffered a good bonk. But it was still enjoyable. 

Yesterday was up Cave Creek from my hotel, through Cave Creek, Carefree and up Seven Springs road. Then back to the bike rental location. I skipped the MTB on Thursday due to the potential lack of water. With the road options that you have, it was worth it.


----------



## kaboose (Jul 20, 2005)

first time doing a "race", the 30 miler.


----------



## PMacAZ (Apr 4, 2010)

This will be my 3rd time doing the 70-miler.


----------



## shnipe (Jun 6, 2011)

My buddy Brad (bib number #138) will be there. I had to pull out cause of work reasons.


----------



## PMacAZ (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm # 645.

What's the deal with them wanting the bibs on the front of the jersey this year? Other than that the photographers can identify and take your photo, it seems like a hinderance. I liked the sticker for the front of the helmet better.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

No one told me about number in front. It goes on the back as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Hope everyone had a great ride. The weather was perfect.

My timing chip wasn't picked up, but the clock showed me about a minute faster than last year.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Perfect day to ride for sure. Near 60 degree temps at the start and upper 70's at the finish. I rode well finishing around 10th with the lead group. The timing chips were definitely not recording accurately as some guys who finished in front of me were placed behind me and some behind me were placed in front of me. My Garmin showed 2 hours and 34 minutes fwiw.

As a first timer I thought they could re-think the end to make it a bit safer though. Our group was flying past the 30 miler finishers which made positioning really dangerous. Add in the cones and navigating many 90 degree corners all in the last half mile made for a crazy finish. Other than that, the tour went off w/o a problem that I could see. I didn't see or hear about any crashes which seemed to be more numerous last year.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

woodys737 said:


> As a first timer I thought they could re-think the end to make it a bit safer though. Our group was flying past the 30 miler finishers which made positioning really dangerous. Add in the cones and navigating many 90 degree corners all in the last half mile made for a crazy finish. Other than that, the tour went off w/o a problem that I could see. I didn't see or hear about any crashes which seemed to be more numerous last year.


I noticed that as well about the final stretch too, kind of odd and dangerous. Last year while coming in towards the finish I attacked with another rider with a nice little gap going... only to come across two 30 milers riding side by side at about 15mph taking up the entire road. We were coming up at well over 30mph and had to come to a screeching slow while trying to coax them into giving us space to get around. And that was that :mad2:

The cone placement is ridiculous, there must be some law that requires these things on the turns because I'm lost for words as why they're there... it's basically a mini obstacle course at each turn with the wide signs and cones (some of which have fallen over).

Personally I saw more accidents than usual this year, 3 total, but others I have spoke too saw very little or none. One of the crashes I saw happened right in front of me, a guy went down for no apparent reason but I avoided it by about an inch.

This sort of sounds like a rant, so I will say the event is otherwise great and I had fun!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

there was a bad crash near the finish line, guy hit a cone and when down hard.


----------



## smarkgraf (May 17, 2009)

My chip time wasn't picked up either. Fortunately I was able to give them my Garmin time. It was definitely more enjoyable than last year, about 16 degrees cooler. 

@woodys737, great job! I have a buddy who was in that last group until the left turn onto DC Ranch. He did end up 14th. He also had his GoPro recording at the end and I watched that video. looked like a blast in that group.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I busted a spoke on rear wheel at mile 7 and had to get SAGed back in 
New wheel set and ready for Faster Gran Fondo this weekend. I was hoping to use the Tour for a bit of a training ride but that plan fell through. Faster is going to be rough!


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie (Oct 26, 2011)

Doing Faster Gran Fondo Saturday myself. Should be a heck of a lot of fun, but you're right, Golden Eagle at mile 80 or so should be interesting. At least it isn't a very long climb.


----------



## ScottsdaleHokie (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I had to walk up 2/3 of the last climb on Golden Eagle. The legs just wouldn't push me up anything that steep that far into the ride. How the hell do they pave roads that steep, LOL?

It was a good day, but they seriously need to add more stops next year. One at mile 20 and then at 70 just isn't enough.


----------



## tom93r1 (Jul 19, 2009)

I was smart enough to know that I wouldn't be able to ride or maybe even walk up that climb, so I took the Palisades cutoff. I barely even made it up that I was so wiped out. Fighting the wind for the first 60 miles took too much out of me.


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

123456


----------

